# WS risers, how to cover them?



## Dream (Jan 5, 2009)

So I layed out the WS risers, I have the cork road bed but the roadbed doesn't cover the entire face of the risers. How to do you cover the face of the risers? I thought of painting but it would still show the gaps between the foam. I don't know whether I'm making my self clear. I hope you can understand my question.

Also, I was thinking of laying everything first, risers, roadbed and then the tracks and running the loco to make sure it'll run without any hiccups, but what I've realised it that you can really run it without glueing everything in place as they all move around. How do you over come this? Or you don't need to rest it before gluing?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Get some window screen and glue/staple it along both the risers and your plywood top sheet to create a hilly surface, then apply drywall compound over the screen and paint.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dream said:


> Also, I was thinking of laying everything first, risers, roadbed and then the tracks and running the loco to make sure it'll run without any hiccups, but what I've realised it that you can really run it without glueing everything in place as they all move around. How do you over come this? Or you don't need to rest it before gluing?


how about tacking it down?


----------



## Dream (Jan 5, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> Get some window screen and glue/staple it along both the risers and your plywood top sheet to create a hilly surface, then apply drywall compound over the screen and paint.


This would work to cover the vertical area of the risers, but I want to cover the horizontal area of the risers. Like the same surface the roadbed goes on.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

are you using anything under the tracks... cork? or is the track sitting directly on the riser?


----------



## Dream (Jan 5, 2009)

bradimous1 said:


> are you using anything under the tracks... cork? or is the track sitting directly on the riser?


The track is sitting on the cork road bed, and the road bed is sitting on the risers and the risers are sitting on the plywood. The width of the road bed is not the same with as the risers. So once the roadbed is layed on the risers, the white foam is still visible beyond the roadbed. I know I can paint the risers but how to cover the gaps?


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

just an idea... but if you take the window screen and staple/glue it under the cork, then reapply the cork and apply the drywall compound up to the cork, you should be able to take care of the vertical as well as the horizontal area.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Do it like Brad suggested (excellent idea!:thumbsup or a slight variation.
Set the risers and glue down, lay the cork and glue, glue screen to the side of the cork and drape over the side of the risers then glue or staple to the base plywood. Cover with drywall mud. Clean off top of cork install rail!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I covered mine with plaster cloth. I made the forms for the scenery with wads of paper and cardboard then used plaster cloth over that and upto and over the risers. It worked out quite well, take a look see at thepics. You can save money and dip paper towels in plaster of paris for the same result.
































































Enjoy

Massey


----------

